# EBAY1939 Mead Ranger Jewel Horn Tank Schwinn Prewar Original Paint RARE!



## SchwinnWhizzer (Oct 5, 2022)

All the prewar Autocycle enthusiasts are going to want to take a look at this one...

Up for sale is one (1) 1939 Mead Ranger Jewel Horn Tank Prewar Original Paint.

Includes one (1) Ranger water slide decal and three (3) copies of Mead Ranger advertisements.

Jewels have correct "Stimsonite" & "Schwinn" script on front, with Patent numbers on back.

Minor corrosion on rearmost underside of tank end.

Very rare original paint tank.  Posted the extra photos here...Happy bidding!


----------



## biker (Oct 5, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Oct 6, 2022)

Any link for this to bid?


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 6, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/134266245114?campid=5335809022


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 6, 2022)

Glass jewels?


----------



## SchwinnWhizzer (Oct 6, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Glass jewels?






1817cent said:


> Glass jewels?



A question was asked about jewels being glass, I do not think they are. I used a drinking glass to lightly tap them hoping to hear a "clink", it was more of a "thud". All markings on the Jewels appear to be correct, if they are reproductions they are at least 45 years old and were made off originals. Tank was found wrapped in newspaper dated 1977. I edited the eBay description accordingly.


----------



## hzqw2l (Oct 6, 2022)

Nice tank.  

Could probably do better selling here and avoiding the eBay fees and such.

Good luck.


----------

